# Vibration at ceartain RPM Idle ?? Motor Mount



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

My wifes 2006 Alima has a vibration seems like at certain RPM idle and going down the road like when letting off the gas at a certain RPM. Also when going from drive to N it has a bump sound like maybe a motor mount is bad. I have her do it while watching the front one and it seems like thats what it is. Any ideas or anyone ran into similar issue? Car has 200,000 miles on it now.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok I done some more looking around for the problem. When the car is in park idling I can push the car back and fourth so the engine is moving back and fourth and when it gets in a certain spot it has the vibration and its loud in the cab. I'm about 100% sure its the motor mounts. I say with 200,000 mile I might as well replace them all. I know the one in front by radiator moves a lot with engine torquing back and fourth. There is also loud clunk when hitting bumps or like going over railroad tracks like as if the bushing was gone out of the shocks on an old pickup truck and was hitting metal to metal.
Now where to buy new ones from and are they hard to install? Thanks.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

```
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Auto-Mounts-Nissan-Altima-2-5L-S-Engine-And-Trans-Mount-Kit-4-Mounts-/251217873127?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A2006|Make%3ANissan|Model%3AAltima&hash=item3a7dc088e7&vxp=mtr
```
Would those be a good choice? Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

$75 for all four mounts and a lifetime warranty is pretty tough to beat! I'd give it a shot! Difficulty will depend on your tools, facility and experience. It's a 2-3 hour job in a well-equipped shop.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> $75 for all four mounts and a lifetime warranty is pretty tough to beat! I'd give it a shot! Difficulty will depend on your tools, facility and experience. It's a 2-3 hour job in a well-equipped shop.


Well I don't have any special tools but I do have a concrete floor to get under the car and to jack up the motor and such. It seems searching the net that the one on the passenger side by the coolant jug is the one that mostly goes bad by surfing around on the net reading. I found all of them for the $75 I was thinking on just getting them cause just the 1 mount is almost half that itself.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, all of them are at least $35 each on the aftermarket, if not more.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for you info and help. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I got this done today. Talk about like driving a new car. Every rattle this car ever had is fixed now. Its amazing what a simple motor mount can cause. The one that was really messed up was the one on passenger side. The rubber was all ate out on it and just flopping around. The drivers side was ate out to but not as bad. The front didn't really need replaced and the one on the firewall didnt need it at all. I got all 4 mounts for $76 shipped and labor was $86 so $162 total cost for all 4 mounts and labor for 3 of them replaced. Not as bad as I thought it was gonna be.


----------

